# Oec Tournament 10/12/2018



## UpperTxFishing (Aug 8, 2018)

I couldnt have asked for a better group of clients to be on the bay with this morning.I had a group of 3 young gentleman and one young lady for the OEC Fishing tournament (I believe I said that right) with the weigh in being held at the Rig Museum in Galveston.Due to the wind I decided to fish some protected coves and it was non stop action for most of the morning with several double and triple hookups.We had to weed thru numerous small fish to get what we were after and unfortunately the bigger trout eluded us this morning but we still ended with a respectable 5 fish stringer for the weigh in.Congrats to our team for winning the redfish with the most spots side pot as well.All fish were caught on live shrimp over shell this morning.I look forward to fishing with this great group again in the future.Way to go guys !!

We have several dates available in october and september.Get those waders ready and lets go chase em the ole fashion way.Good luck out there!!!

Www.uppertxfishing.com
Facebook @Uppertxfishing

281 804 0643


----------

